# drinking from the water dispenser



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

Lilly, my 4.5 month old is now self serving from the water and ice dispenser in the door of our 'fridge! We have always filled her dish and now that she is tall enough, she has been helping her self to whatever she wants, when she wants it.


----------

